

Ask HN: Feedback on our technology - 'nested guis' - mbuchanan

I've been working on this concept for a bit.  http://www.nestedguis.com explains it, especially the videos.<p>I posted a link here a few days ago, but didn't get many comments.  I have a lot of respect for this community and am hopeful that you could give me some feedback, good and bad.    And please sign up for the private beta.<p>Thanks, Mike
======
lacker
When I tried to use the storylinez site, it was taking a long time, around 1-6
seconds to completely respond to each hover. So it's hard for me to give more
intelligent feedback than "it needs to be faster".

Especially with such a hover-centric navigation model, if reaction is not
quick, users will have a hard time figuring out how to make things happen. I
was reduced to hovering over random UI elements to see if anything happened.

I would recommend you take some of your non techy friends, sit them down at a
computer, tell them "Hey, why don't you find some funny videos or something
cool using this storylinez site", and see what they say.

~~~
mbuchanan
Thanks. hmm. I've tested in IE7 and Firefox and I haven't seen that. This is
exactly the stuff I need to know. Please sign up for the private beta so maybe
you could try as I improve it.

------
pjackson
Nice idea. Nice presentation.

Awhile back, YC listed some ideas they wanted to fund. Simplified browsing was
one of them. Seems like your technology could be applicable to simplifying the
online experience for people who want that.

It doesn't look tuned for that now, but it's an idea.

I'll sign up. Thanks.

~~~
mbuchanan
Thanks. I'm hoping people are receptive to the concept... Trying to blend it
with the way you surf now. I think you'll see microspaces built that will be
real helpful for novice to advanced.

